# Problems with Equasis



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone experienced problems logging into Equasis today? 
The site seems to have been revamped and it looks like we have to re-register.
I have tried to do just that but when I copy the Control code I get an error stating the code is incorrect.
If anyone has come across this and solved it please let me know the remedy.
Cheers
Dick


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Dicamus I had the same problem.I pressed forgot password and was sent another which got me in.However it is a mixture of letters and numbers and can not fathom out how to change it to a more personal one
Hope it works for you.
Cheers
Spartan


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

spartan said:


> Dicamus I had the same problem.I pressed forgot password and was sent another which got me in.However it is a mixture of letters and numbers and can not fathom out how to change it to a more personal one
> Hope it works for you.
> Cheers
> Spartan


Under the new system they provide the password which you cannot change.
However there is a note on the screen which tells you of a method to obtain a shorter password from them but that will also require reactivating your access.

Also be aware of case sensitivity


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Not had a problem,just typed in my e-mail address, then password and it works fine.
Cheers.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

No problem here either. Normal email & password and straight in.


----------



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

Many thanks to all. I couldn't remember which email address I had originally used. After wading through them I finally found the correct one. However I still had to use the same method as Spartan to obtain their password. 
Thanks again, I am now back on track again.
Cheers
Dick


----------

